# Can you 3 feral kittens and their mum from Oxfordshire ?



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*We were asked if we could help 4 feral kittens and their mum who was dumped 3 months earlier and then sadly gave birth to 4 kittens here in Oxfordshire outside. The mother and kittens had settled themselves in an old couples garden they had tried all the local rescues and the two bigger ones that we won't name but none would help them. Of course we at Animal Lifeline UK could not say no we can't help not without trying.We set about finding a rescue placement for them and luckily Tracy at Animals in Need agreed to take them on if they could be caught and got to the rescue, So with Tracys permission we set out to find a foster home for mum and kittens until we could catch them all and transport could be arranged to get them to rescue. We finally managed to find a foster home for just mum so as nowhere could be found to foster the kittens and I was very worried that these poor kittens were going to freeze to death, topped with the worry of what happened to the 4th kitten that hadn't been seen for 3 - 4 weeks I decided I would foster the kittens until all kittens and mum were caught and we were able to sort transport to get them to the safety of their rescue placement. Luckily I was able to borrow a trap from Julie at Four paws rescue here in Oxfordshire and so last weekend I spent the whole weekend trying to trap the family, my other half drove us there and back lots of times over the weekend (as I can't drive coz of the meds I take for my liver disease) checking, setting the trap and bringing the kittens back to ours and taking mum up to Abingdon to her foster home and getting very wet and muddy , after a lot of hissing,spitting and a few bites(luckily we had thick gloves on) we caught them all. when we took mum to the foster home , once away from where she was outside it was clear mum was not a feral and must have been someone's pet at some point. She doesn't like to be picked up but loves to have a stroke. If only could be said the same for her 3 kittens. Two of them once we got them out of the trap and into the cat carrier went straight from the carrier into the crate with no trouble at all but the last one to be caught a black tortie, instead of going straight into the crate she somehow did a flip backwards ran up my curtains and across the curtain pole and then fell down :doh2: , went under the TV :doh2: , climbed up the clothes horse on to a dressing gown hanging up then fell back down :doh2: , went behind a cupboard :doh2: and then Steve my other half caught her despite her being all teeth and claws and very very vocal . Here are a couple of pictures of them not long after we caught the tortie kitten the last one to catch.As you can see they were all very nervous bless them and quite huddled up.


























They have been with me for a few days and are already coming along leaps and bounds. The Tortie one still won't let you touch her and runs to the other side but doesn't strike out at you now. The Ginger and black one still hiss when you touch them but they don't seem to bother so much now.
As you will see from the photos below they are now relaxing more and sleeping more spread out and sleeping more soundly. The little ginger one was rolling around last night and was playing with the newspaper at the bottom of the crate pulling it up which was lovely to see, they did have a blanket in there but they seemed quite hot so I have taken it out. They are all less nervous to walk to their water and food bowls which is much better as it was heart breaking seeing them clearly wanting to eat and drink but too scared to move from the spot they were in. Even little tortie girl is spreading out more though she still has one paw going out of the crate holding the other side.They all are fascinated by the decorations on the ceiling and the TV and put their little heads up and move their little heads side to side watching the TV. Its heart breaking to think had these babies been born in a home that they wouldn't be so nervous and would understand that we aren't going to hurt them. I sit here singing and talking to them most of the day so they are getting used to sounds, though they hate it when I hoover bless them.

Now all we need to do is get them to their rescue placement in Northamptonshire and then they can go back with their mum and be tamed more and then go on to find loving forever homes and be spoilt rotten just as all cats should be.
We desperately need to get another 2 cat carriers to get them to rescue and desperately need help to get them from here in Benson Oxfordshire to the rescue in Northamptonshire and their mum from her foster home in Abingdon to Northampton if you can help at all please email me at 
[email protected]


































Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK Team*


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

kelly Joy.....have you ever posted a 'wanted ad' on Freecycle or Freegle? I did it once when I needed a spare cat carrier and was offered 6. Also many vet's practices hold a large stock of old carriers, left behind by owners who have to make that last sad journey to the vet office.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yeap I tried freecycle and not had one reply tried vets too they don't have any at the moment either typical really isn't it?


----------

